# Μόνο εμένα ενοχλεί αυτό;



## sarant (Oct 24, 2008)

Στη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία, στη στήλη του Χρ. Μιχαηλίδη, γίνεται λόγος για έναν νεαρό που είχε μέντορα τον Χάιντερ, τον ακροδεξιό αυστριακό πολιτικό που μας άφησε χρόνους πρόσφατα.

Όχι μόνο μέντορα, διότι όπως είπε ο νεαρός, νέος αρχηγός του κόμματος πλέον, για τον μακαρίτη: "Ήταν ο σύντροφος της ζωής μου. Με *έλκυε* σαν μαγνήτης. Είχαμε μια ιδιαίτερη σχέση που πήγαινε πολύ πέρα *απο εκείνη* της απλής φιλίας".

Και αναρωτιέμαι' εσάς σας ενοχλεί το "έλκυε" ή εγώ είμαι υπερβολικός; Σε μια φορτισμένη συναισθηματικά φράση, δεν θα ταίριαζε πιο καλά το τραβούσε, ή είναι χυδαίο;
Και ξανα-αναρωτιέμαι: το "πολύ πέρα από εκείνη της απλής φιλίας" τι διαφορά έχει από το "πολύ πέρα από την απλή φιλία"; Εκτός κι αν πληρώνεται με τη λέξη, οπότε βέβαια κερδίζει δυο λέξεις.

Ίσως όμως είμαι αχάριστος. Θα μπορούσε να γράψει "με έλκυε *ως* μαγνήτης". Οπότε, χαλάλι το έλκυε!


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 24, 2008)

Προσωπική άποψη όπως το διαβάζω: το πρώτο δεν με ενοχλεί (έλκυε σαν μαγνήτης). Το δεύτερο μου στραμπουλάει λίγο τη γλώσσα.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 24, 2008)

Έχω διαπιστώσει από πολλά δείγματα (γραφτά και ραδιοφωνικά) οτι ο χειρισμός της ελληνικής γλώσσας από τον συγκεκριμένο δημοσιογράφο δεν είναι και ο καλύτερος...


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 24, 2008)

Ο Μιχαηλίδης είναι διαβόητος για τους αγγλισμούς του (και όχι μόνο). Έχω πάψει προ πολλού να δίνω σημασία.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 24, 2008)

Με τραβούσε σαν μαγνήτης - άκου έλκυε! Μα καλά, έχει ακούσει κανέναν που να μιλάει έτσι; Εκτός από τον Άδωνιν (καλά το έγραψα; ), εννοείται...


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 24, 2008)

Καλά, κι ο Άδωνις πέταξε τις προάλλες το αμίμητο: Αν τα παιδιά μου δεν *πάρουν* κάθε μέρα τα *μαθήματα* τους στα Αρχαία, δεν νιώθουν καλά (ή κάτι τέτοιο).
Sarant, βλέπω ότι αυτά τα γαλλικά "celle/celui" (και το αγγλικό that) έχουν κάνει μεγάλο κακό, τελικά. Διάβαζα σήμερα στο τρόλεϊ την _Παρεξήγηση_ του Καμύ. Λέει σε κάποιο σημείο: _η αντιπαράθεση του παράλογου χαρακτήρα του [κόσμου] και *αυτού* του φωτεινού πόθου_. Στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο, εννοεί το χαρακτήρα (σύμφωνα με τη δική μου ανάγνωση) του φωτεινού πόθου. Θα το καταλαβαίνατε; Εγώ, όχι.


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2008)

Το "έλκυε" δεν με ενοχλεί. Δικαίωμά του είναι να τον ελκύει μια γυναίκα (συγνώμη, ένας άντρας) ή να τον τραβάει. Και σίγουρα ένας μαγνήτης ή ένα ζωνταντό πλάσμα ασκεί έλξη στους γύρω του. Πού είναι το πρόβλημα;
Το "από εκείνη της απλής φιλίας" είναι ανοικονόμητο και άκομψο (σαφώς και προτιμώ την "απλή φιλία" σκέτη), αλλά για μένα θεμιτό. Το ότι συνιστά αγγλισμό/γαλλισμό ή ό,τι άλλο, δε μου λέει τίποτα. Η γλώσσα μας βρίθει από τέτοιους ξενισμούς, όπως και όλες, φαντάζομαι, οι γλώσσες. Γιατί είναι θεμιτό να δανειζόμαστε λέξεις και όχι και εκφράσεις από άλλες γλώσσες;
Αντιθέτως, στο παράδειγμα του zephyrous συμφωνώ ότι το "αυτού" είναι φρίκη, καθώς δε βγάζει πια νόημα (doesn't make any sense).


----------



## agezerlis (Nov 2, 2008)

Costas said:


> δε βγάζει πια νόημα (doesn't make any sense).



O Αγγλισμός εδώ θα ήταν "δεν κάνει νόημα".


----------



## Costas (Nov 3, 2008)

Ο "δουλικός" αγγλισμός, ναι. Αλλά, όταν λέμε πως το "έλαβε χώρα" είναι ξενισμός από το "il a eu lieu" (έτσι τουλάχιστον λένε συνήθως, και όχι από το "it took place"), με αυτή την αυστηρή λογική θα πρέπει να απαντήσουμε ότι δεν είναι ξενισμός, γιατί ξενισμός θα ήταν μόνο αν λέγαμε "είχε [ή: έσχε] χώρα".


----------



## Zazula (Jan 3, 2009)

Για το "έλκυε" συμφωνώ με τον Costas. Αλλά στο "Είχαμε μια ιδιαίτερη σχέση που πήγαινε πολύ πέρα από εκείνη της απλής φιλίας" εγώ χαλάστηκα ήδη από το "που πήγαινε πολύ πέρα από". Προσωπικά θα το διατύπωνα διαφορετικά, κάπως έτσι: "Είχαμε μια ιδιαίτερη σχέση, πολύ βαθύτερη (ή δυνατότερη, σημαντικότερη, εντονότερη, πιο πολυδιάστατη κλπ) από μια απλή φιλία."


----------



## dipylos (Jan 3, 2009)

Γιατί δεν έγραφε "με έπαιρνε βίαια και γλυκά" να κυριολεκτήσει? Τόση σεμνοτυφία στην Κύπρον πια?


----------

